# Out of the yak @ SPI



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

At the beginning of the year aside from new years resolutions I set a number of angling goals. They have all been met as of two nights ago. My last and final one was to bag a tarpon from the yak as I've wanted to for years. I bought the Pro Angler specifically this year to target tarpon and other larger fish. Investment well spent.

The pictures are not great, but I've been getting into the tarpon the last couple nights. First one taped out at 50 the second one was at 46, a bit fatter and a much bigger fighter. Monday Night I went 0/2, Tuesday, 1/3 and Wed 1 for 1. Last night we were infested with spinner sharks while trying to target them. I had 5 sharks on quite quickly and couldn't get out of them.

Looks like I may be in need of a gopro.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Sweet man! We got into a school of them yesterday at the jetty it was GREAT!


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice. I bet they take you for a pretty good ride.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Well done! That had to be a blast.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Congrats! Got mine this year as well!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm going to take my shamrock out this week some time if you want to try for more tarpon or even some snapper.


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

I appreciate the offer. Even though I know it should be great this week, I have exams coming up. So I'll be locking myself up away from the water unfortunately. Thanks though.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

No problem man good luck with those tests!


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

texasislandboy said:


> No problem man good luck with those tests!


Thanks man. Funny how mid terms are all scheduled through the extended snapper season. I smell another conspiracy haha.


----------

